# 1st Special Forces Group rappels from helicopter with Korean special forces



## jasion (Jun 9, 2009)

*1st Special Forces Group rappels from helicopter with Korean special forces*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFgQP5RTq4I[/ame]

B-roll of Green Berets and paratroopers of the US Army's 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) conducting fast rope (rappeling) operations from an MH-47 helicopter at Damyang, Republic of Korea with members of the ROK Special Forces. March 2009.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 15, 2009)

It says Green Berets and Paratroopers of 1st Group, I'm assuming it means soldiers from GSC?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Weird, we call that swarm roping, I thought you blokes called it fast roping.  Last time I checked rappelling involved being attached to the rope by way of a harness and a friction device.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 15, 2009)

I can jump from that chopper. They are not that high off of the ground, it must be GSC or GSB.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2009)

A pic from the event






HiRes


> American Special Forces Soldiers assigned to 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) conduct fast rope training at Damyang, Republic of Korea Mar. 19, 2009 with members of the ROK Army’s 11th Special Forces Brigade. Fast rope training requires Soldiers to rappel from a helicopter as it hovers. The Okinawa, Japan-based Green Berets are providing a small element to train with their ROK counterparts for annual exercises called Key Resolve and Foal Eagle. The goal of the exercises is to test and maintain military capabilities of both nations in a combined effort to defend the Republic of Korea against external threats. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Andrew Kosterman/1st SFG(A) PAO)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> it must be GSC or GSB.



ROK SOF ?


----------



## riptide (Jun 16, 2009)

I bet the rotor wash from one of those chinooks is probably pretty intense when your standing near one hovering like that.


----------



## kajukenbo dragon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Rick,
You in there? Remember Berlin?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 16, 2009)

Ravage said:


> ROK SOF ?



Group Support Company..

The soldiers assigned to Group who are not SF Qualified. That's what I thought when it said Green Berets and Paratroopers from 1st SFG(A) ect....


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2009)

Right, Maroon Berets.


----------

